# Fuk Petco



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

I went to petco with the intent to get some fish, and they started asking me all about my tanks. I said I had a 20 gallon community tank, a 2.5 gallon breeder/feeder tank, and the second I said I had a 40 gallon piranha tank, the guy said that he wouldn't sell me any fish. He said i would just feed them to the piranha, and then he started saying this gay slogan " fish come first" over and over. at first I cracked up, but then after a while, I got pissed off because 1. The fish weren't going to the P, 2. all the fish there were 25% off, and 3. he kept saying "fish come first" over and over, acting like I was retarded. Is it legal to deny the sale of fish if you have a piranha tank in your house? and I live in a legal state to own piranha in.




























If you see a headline in the news that reads," Man kills pet store worker" you;ll know who it is,:laugh:


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

That guy sounds like a dickhole. I think it's legal to refuse service to anyone they want, but it's not good p.r. to do crap like this...
I would have asked to see his manager.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

You said that you had a breeder/feeder tank? No wonder the guy wasn't willing to sell you fishes...and 2.5 gallon is really small for any fishes anyway.

BTW, I think it's legal to not sell you fishes if they choose...they didn't do it because of your race, creed or anything like that, so they're good. Kudos to the guy--I didn't know that PetCo would refuse to sell fishes for any reason!

Also BTW, way to stick to your principles "I may try again in a month" or "I'm never going back"...that probably won't change their minds any, but it would be more effective if you took a stand.

What kinds of fishes were you trying to purchase?


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

no its not legal. its called discrimination. unless you were giving them reason to deny you service they are discriminating aganst people that own P's I would write a letter to corp and talk to that guys manager. Personally I would have made a huge scene right there. Who the f*ck is he to say he cant sell you fish because your going to feed it to another. They SELL FEEDERS! I probably would have pushed him out of the way and got my own fish.

But then again I'm an exceptional asshole.


----------



## Fastmover13 (Jan 24, 2006)

The petco in my area sells feeders, rosie reds, smal and medium comets. what kind of fish were you trying to buy, I am guessing not feeders. He must have thought that the fish you wanted would be used as feeders.


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

I was trying to get some guppies for my community tank, no intent to use them as feeders,







I'll go back tomorrow, and If they do the same thing, I'll have a talk with the manager :nod:
I don't wan't to make a scene about it though, but if anyone says fish come first again, I will be in quite a rage


----------



## B-rock (Mar 31, 2006)

BlackSunshine420 said:


> no its not legal. its called discrimination. unless you were giving them reason to deny you service they are discriminating aganst people that own P's I would write a letter to corp and talk to that guys manager. Personally I would have made a huge scene right there. Who the f*ck is he to say he cant sell you fish because your going to feed it to another. They SELL FEEDERS! I probably would have pushed him out of the way and got my own fish.
> 
> But then again I'm an exceptional asshole.


That makes 2 of us!!!!!!!








Bri


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

The petco is pretty ffar from where I live, so you can imagine. I did go to the nearby desert moon after leaving the store to calm down my murder mode. and the mexican cashiers, one of them had sharpie marker eyebrows.:laugh: the food was good


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

gvrayman said:


> The petco is pretty ffar from where I live, so you can imagine. I did go to the nearby desert moon after leaving the store to vent my anger at the mexican cashiers, one of them had sharpie marker eyebrows.:laugh: the food was good


I have gone to petco a few times and tell them thats what they are for. Everyone I have talked to couldnt care less. Usually though, I dont say anything unless they ask.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

just get a piece of ply wood and paint a huge sign, petco kills fish with the stats of how much of there fish stock dies in transport..

if that self important douch wants to eb so concerneda btou "fish first" tehn hes working at the wrong fish store..

BTW i when i used to fed my oscars and reds feeders i would get them at petco and the guy would ask what i was feeding them to, after a few times he woudl recognise me and ask how myp's where doing and tons of other questions


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

nismo driver said:


> just get a piece of ply wood and paint a huge sign, petco kills fish with the stats of how much of there fish stock dies in transport..
> 
> if that self important douch wants to eb so concerneda btou "fish first" tehn hes working at the wrong fish store..
> 
> *BTW i when i used to fed my oscars and reds feeders i would get them at petco and the guy would ask what i was feeding them to, after a few times he woudl recognise me and ask how myp's where doing and tons of other questions*


Same here, the guys at petco knew what I had, and would ask about them as I bought all kinds of fish I was going to feed to my P's... I got to know them all pretty well as I was in there at least once a week for something or another...

Guess you just went to a bad petco.

I'd talk to the manager, the clerk had no right to refuse you fish. You could even try sending an e-mail to thier corporate office if the manager gives you crap...


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

bring a friend to ask a bunch of stupid questions about filters and tanks and while the uptight saels douch is cistrated just scoop them out n bag em your self, fill out the stupid skew number and quantity on the card..


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

ive served myself when refused fish at some lousy stores similar to petco.

most stores i shop at dont really care what they're for. they know i keep different predatory fish and like some of you said, they ask how they're doing once they get to know you.

i used to get some cheap fish from walmart. the ppl had no clue what fish were what. so i told them that one fish that was 10 bucks was actually something for 1 or 2 bucks....got some sweet fish that day.lol

i would have made a huge scene as well if i was denied fish and the idiot kept repeating his stupid little slogan. then i would have talked about how they transport fish (liek someone else already said). how can a place that takes minimal care of their livestock tell someone "fish comes first" when there's probably numerous dead and rotting fish corpses in the tank.lol


----------



## jdk79 (Feb 22, 2003)

I can see the clerks point of view...He might think your gonna feed guppies to the piranhas. Alot of people breed them for that use. Maybe he just really loves animals because your not gonna get rich or earn much of a living working at a pet store as a clerk. 
Just kind of put it this way, he just doesn't want to see the fish he sells going to a bad home possibly. You shouldn't of mentioned piranhas.

If you were looking at a cat or small dog at a pet store and they screened would they sell you one if you said you owned a pitbull?? I don't think so. Not exactly the same but on the same train of thought.
Sorry for what happened to you..I would just go back in there in a week or so. Unless you go in there everyday or are a female supermodel the dude isn't gonna remember you from the next ordinary guy.


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

jdk79 said:


> I can see the clerks point of view...He might think your gonna feed guppies to the piranhas. Alot of people breed them for that use. Maybe he just really loves animals because your not gonna get rich or earn much of a living working at a pet store as a clerk.
> Just kind of put it this way, he just doesn't want to see the fish he sells going to a bad home possibly. You shouldn't of mentioned piranhas.
> 
> If you were looking at a cat or small dog at a pet store and they screened would they sell you one if you said you owned a pitbull?? I don't think so. Not exactly the same but on the same train of thought.
> Sorry for what happened to you..I would just go back in there in a week or so. Unless you go in there everyday or are a female supermodel the dude isn't gonna remember you from the next ordinary guy.


well, he probably would have denied me fish If I said the fish would be going in the same tank as a red belly pacu, all these morons run the fish stores near me. different pet store had all these 6-7 inch RBPs in the same tank as 4 inch oscars. I was like WTF!?!?!?!?!,even though there were oscar halves floating around the tank, they had a sign on the tank saying piranha are good community tank fish. complete morons.


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

Thats FUCKED UP !! go back and put your foot dead in his ASs.


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

Fresh2salt said:


> Thats FUCKED UP !! go back and put your foot dead in his ASs.


I feel like taking my piranha there overnight and letting him eat all the fish in all the tanks :laugh: wouldn't that be something
leave a little note saying "Dr. Black has been fed"


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

I have had simalar problems with petsmart, that's why I try to do all my percases online, or a a reputable place like thatfishplace.


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

Ive gotten fish at the same petco before, and they didn't question me. probably because that prick wasn't there


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

gvrayman said:


> Ive gotten fish at the same petco before, and they didn't question me. probably because that prick wasn't there :laugh:


when I said I was putting clown loaches with my oscar, the dude freaked out, the same loaches are still there today- hideing under driftwood, but still eating snails :nod:


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

Hoe about liveaquaria.com?is that a good site to purchase fish from? I know they have a garuntee that all fish will arrive alive and well.

lol. I meant How, not hoe


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

I personally have not ordered anyfish from there, but anything else there is good, I belive that the fish would be too :nod:


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

k
has anyone else had funny experiences in fish stores?


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

fish come first 
how could you even think about killing beautiful guppies
you heathen

lol J/K

f*ck petco man 
its like home depot 
steal from them 
make them go out of buisness

i usually go there with my dog 
and take the foods i need right off the shelf 
then i let my dog eat the dog treats for a while 
and usualy i pay for like a 2 dollar item 
and go on my way

the big chain stores suck 
lack of knowledge 
incompitence 
and plan old stupidity
i dunno what i would do without the local fish stores

the closest one to me 
gives me LARGE comets for like 3-5 bucks 
cuz they know there feeders
there normally 12-22 bucks
at like 6-9 inches

anyways go back in there and jack whatever makes you feel better
it always makes me happy

oh and dont forget there return policy 
anytime i break one of my AC filters 
i buy a new one with cash
go to my car 
switchem 
and return it 
get my cash back


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

gvrayman said:


> k
> has anyone else had funny experiences in fish stores?


i dont know if it would be funny but im sure most people have ahd problems with stupid LFS's

one shop i went in to had a red belly labeled as a "black pirahna" because it was black but clearly a pygo red belly...

they where asking like 90 bucks and it was about 7-8 inchs, i would have bought it for 40 so i told the guy hey its a red belly ill give you 40 and he was all snooty and said i was wrong its a "black" i explained to him why it was black and why it was clearly a red but his far superior intellect prevailed and i didnt buy it but i went in the same shop a few weeks latter and it was still there but the tag was corrected and price dropped to a still some what steep 60 bucks..


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

I've asked for bio-spira at all of the pet stores near me, and no one knew what It was. I said it contained beneficial bacteria for cycling a new aquarium, and at one store the guy walked to the back and came back with a bottle of water conditioner


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Ask the guy why do they sell "feeder fish" to beging with? As in feeder goldfish and rosies. And I suppose they don't sell feeders to people with Oscars and JDs.


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

he said feeder goldfish were "all gone", and said nothing else is available to me.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2006)

Sounds like that store clerk was a real asshole.

I guess he is just bitter because he is a $5/hr. loser that works at Petco and has completely failed at life. His only sense of power and influence in life comes from pulling power trips on people trying to buy tropical fish at that store.

You should have asked if his manager was on site. That would have made that LOSER sh*t his pants!


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

I should have.














the thing is I always think of what I should have done after I am already back home


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

I am heading over to a different lfs run by dummies, called pet supplies plus. they had brackish fish in a fresh water tank, and said they had no idea why they were dieing. They have good prices though :laugh:

I only know of one fish store that has professionals working there. Diane's Discount Pet Supplies. They sell Salt Water fish and plants, live rock, brackish fish, and supplies, lots of plants, fresh water fish, they have info on all the fish they sell, and they helped me when I had a reef tank running


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

man, i would need about 200 guppies to even get my Ps part full when i had them

the 5 of them would eat 3-5 tiger prawns everyday...

guppies arent even a mouthful for Ps.lol


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

I'm trying to wean my altuvie off of live fish. he doesn't eat anything that requires no chase around the tank laughlong.gif


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

I had the same problem at Petsmart one time.

If that is the stance that they want to take thats fine IMO, they dont want their fish being sold for food/to be killed, which is cool with me. But if thats your stance, why the hell sell feeders? They even had a tank labeled "Feeder Guppies." On top of that on their Oscar tanks they have listed as a food source feeders. What I dont understand is why is it ok to feed goldfish/feeder guppies/ghost shrimp, but not anything else. Is the like of a zebra danio or a gourami more valuable then a comet or rosie red. I think thats hypocritical bull sh*t. Tak that stance if you want, but do it accross the board.

If they have feeder tanks (which im SURE they do) you ought to go back and give them sh*t about it. Ask them why its ok to feed goldfish but not the guppies you wanted. Id love to hear their answer to that.


----------



## alan (Mar 11, 2004)

CichlidAddict said:


> That guy sounds like a dickhole. I think it's legal to refuse service to anyone they want, but it's not good p.r. to do crap like this...
> I would have asked to see his manager.


correct.legally he does not have to serve anyone or give you a reason why.

dont get mad...get even


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

I had a problem before with petco, just call their corporate head quarters.


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

I have a funny/stupid story from last night at my LFS.
I went to pick up some zebra danios, and this salesperson was talking to this family. from what I heard, they were suggesting oscars to this family. the salesperson said, "Yes, you can have up to 5 Oscars in a 20 gallon for life." so the family got 5 tiger stripe oscars, and left. I sure hope they upgrade to a bigger tank later on


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Hemi said:


> fish come first
> how could you even think about killing beautiful guppies
> you heathen
> 
> ...


I sure hope that PetCo sees this...I think it would be funny if your next post came from the prison in which you apparently belong. It's people like you who disgust me to no end and cause prices for those of us who are law-abiding citizens to go up. If you can't afford your animals without being a f*cking five-finger discounting loser, then leave the pet-keeping hobby. If you can, then you're just scum and should leave it anyway.


----------



## Timmy44221 (Oct 11, 2005)

Ive never actualy had any problems, even if I tell themwhat im doing wiht the fish. THe sales people are to stupid. I regularly buy our a chain petstores zebra danio supply (usualy like 100 of em) because they have em for like 29 cents. I just put em in with my Ps. They tend to last a while.


----------



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

Yo, i work at a pet store and I am noit allowed to refuse anhyone if the fish are hard to keep or if ppl want to put them in bowls we just give them a fair waring if they choose not to listen we just dont give them the 48 hour replacment if the fish dies, most if not all ppl who buy fish even if i tell them it will die dont mine have the replacment deal because they are so sure they can keep it alive, and i really could not care less if a guy buys feeders normally i ask what for, i then i get into a convo about their fish once i almost sepnt 2 hours with a guy talking about his P, and he still realy is a good customer of mine. The saleman was a NOOB he should know u are a paying costumer and he is stupid to say no because then he lost u as a costumer dont shop their any more the ppl their are stupid from the big chians like i work for i have seen some ppl the mangers hier because of lack of staff and it is so bad, once they brought a guy on the staff how told some kids that they can keep lke 6 good size Ps in a 5 gal so they went home and set up the tank but bought the Ps on the same ay and super ammoins spike everything died and the ppl came back yelling about the guy and how he had givin them wrong info. Half the time places like that just hier any body and then try and teach them about fish in 3 day and it never works.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

I bet hes a peta member.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

DrewBoOty said:


> I bet hes a peta member.


_*I'm a member of PETA! Animal cruelty is wrong!*_ he says with a mouthful of hamburger.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

gvrayman said:


> I have a funny/stupid story from last night at my LFS.
> I went to pick up some zebra danios, and this salesperson was talking to this family. from what I heard, they were suggesting oscars to this family. the salesperson said, "Yes, you can have up to 5 Oscars in a 20 gallon for life." so the family got 5 tiger stripe oscars, and left. I sure hope they upgrade to a bigger tank later on


did you let that slide or did you chime in? I'd have had to chime in if I heard that sh*t.


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

ChilDawg said:


> fish come first
> how could you even think about killing beautiful guppies
> you heathen
> 
> ...


I sure hope that PetCo sees this...I think it would be funny if your next post came from the prison in which you apparently belong. It's people like you who disgust me to no end and cause prices for those of us who are law-abiding citizens to go up. If you can't afford your animals without being a f*cking five-finger discounting loser, then leave the pet-keeping hobby. If you can, then you're just scum and should leave it anyway.
[/quote]

hey man go F*CK yourself
its jerkoffs like you who keep big business going 
i bet you take there advice 
the advice of someone who dont even have fish 
and could care less for yours

i would never pay for a fish out of a 
petco walmart petland or petsmart 
i dont think ive ever seen a healthy fish in one
so i save money screwing those who try to screw me (chainstores)
and go to my local stores to get my fish

getting over in certian areas 
makes it easier to live an expensive life 
i do what i gotta do here and there 
to pay for things like gas 
were you cant get over on

and could you honestley see going to prison for anything they sell
i mean dude learn the laws 
youd have to steal over 2500 or so to get a felony in my state
do you really think a petco has 2500 worth of sh*t i need
id need a truck and 5 friends to pull off a hiest like that

hahahah dumbass
your prolly one of them petco clowns selling 5 oscars to a family with a 20 gallon tank

buy the way 
my return policy was given to me by my local pet supplie plus manager 
my sons 10 gallon tanks heater broke the day after i got it 
and he noticed me buying a new one
he asked what happend 
i toldem it broke and filled with water 
he said just bring it back with this recipt and ill give you the cash back 
and POW a criminal was born

lol 
CHILL DOG 
oh sh*t wait i meant DAWG 
hahahahahaha 
fuckin MORON


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

BlackSunshine420 said:


> I have a funny/stupid story from last night at my LFS.
> I went to pick up some zebra danios, and this salesperson was talking to this family. from what I heard, they were suggesting oscars to this family. the salesperson said, "Yes, you can have up to 5 Oscars in a 20 gallon for life." so the family got 5 tiger stripe oscars, and left. I sure hope they upgrade to a bigger tank later on


did you let that slide or did you chime in? I'd have had to chime in if I heard that sh*t.
[/quote]
I asked them what size tank it was going in, and they said a 20 gallon. they also said they've had oscars before and are going to upgrade :nod:


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

i wouldnt even put 5 baby oscars in a 20 gallon


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Hemi said:


> fish come first
> how could you even think about killing beautiful guppies
> you heathen
> 
> ...


I sure hope that PetCo sees this...I think it would be funny if your next post came from the prison in which you apparently belong. It's people like you who disgust me to no end and cause prices for those of us who are law-abiding citizens to go up. If you can't afford your animals without being a f*cking five-finger discounting loser, then leave the pet-keeping hobby. If you can, then you're just scum and should leave it anyway.
[/quote]

hey man go F*CK yourself
its jerkoffs like you who keep big business going 
i bet you take there advice 
the advice of someone who dont even have fish 
and could care less for yours

i would never pay for a fish out of a 
petco walmart petland or petsmart 
i dont think ive ever seen a healthy fish in one
so i save money screwing those who try to screw me (chainstores)
and go to my local stores to get my fish

getting over in certian areas 
makes it easier to live an expensive life 
i do what i gotta do here and there 
to pay for things like gas 
were you cant get over on

and could you honestley see going to prison for anything they sell
i mean dude learn the laws 
youd have to steal over 2500 or so to get a felony in my state
do you really think a petco has 2500 worth of sh*t i need
id need a truck and 5 friends to pull off a hiest like that

hahahah dumbass
your prolly one of them petco clowns selling 5 oscars to a family with a 20 gallon tank

buy the way 
my return policy was given to me by my local pet supplie plus manager 
my sons 10 gallon tanks heater broke the day after i got it 
and he noticed me buying a new one
he asked what happend 
i toldem it broke and filled with water 
he said just bring it back with this recipt and ill give you the cash back 
and POW a criminal was born

lol 
CHILL DOG 
oh sh*t wait i meant DAWG 
hahahahahaha 
fuckin MORON
[/quote]

And it's rat bastard motherfuckers like you who make it harder and harder to afford stuff. I don't take the advice of people from PetCo (I mean, if someone with your low IQ knows better, Hemi, I must as well!) and would never tell anyone to put one Oscar in a twenty, let alone five. Skirting the return policy must just make you feel great. f*cking trash like you is what's making decent folks like me and my family have a harder and harder time paying for things while you just go and steal it, you piece of sh*t. Live within your means, or use a credit card like the rest of America...or go get your GED so you can get a better job than the ones they give to high school dropouts. (I'm just going by what I see as your intelligence online. You could be a middle school dropout, in which case, I'm sorry for overestimating your intelligence.)

As for screwing those who are trying to screw you, grow up! They're not actually trying to screw you personally...they're certainly not in it for the individual consumer (especially one who is scum), but I can guarantee that they don't want to screw you (think of all the diseases they would get...) And their prices seem to be more reasonable than most places I've been for dog food and such...I guess even more reasonable if you're trash and don't pay for it! True, I wouldn't buy their fishes unless they were exceptionally healthy and incredibly rare in most other LFSes, but that's because of who they have working--can you imagine the expense passed on if they had all fish experts, all the time?

Oh, well, I'm done with this lowlife for right now. Ya'll can report me if you wish, but please report his pride in being a two-bit thief as well.


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

This is turning into such a nice debate.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Fish come first, eh?

Tell that Fuckker that one of the fish Petco carries is 'painted glass fish' and tell the moron their rate of survival and how they inject them.

From a Petco site:



> Here are some types of fish you will find at your local PETCO store.
> Calico Fantail Goldfish
> Chinese Algae Eater
> Danio Zebra [good first fish!]
> ...


The 'blood' money they make from painted fish is going in HIS pocket as his salary. See how that moron takes that.


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

dawg is that how you spell it

it makes me feel better knowing you pay more cuz of me 
you can keep your high morals 
and pretend your a saint 
but you know what 
you calling me names and usen bad words 
brings you right down to my level 
you dumb f*ck 
so get off your high horse (prius)
and step into reality 
if you cant beatem joinem
people like you are killing MOM & POP stores 
and one day youll be forced to buy your fish at a chain store
but from your intellegence i can see how much you think about the future
you prolly saved the whales and such

oh but wait 
could you be older then 20 
usen ebonics like you do (denzel washington)

its funny 
this post helps me realize most people just make up a name 
that has nothing to do with there personality in life


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

I'm sorry, the name ChilDawg was a high school nickname that was given to me and I've kept it since...and I'm actually older than 20. It actually had origin in Scholastic Bowl, so it's more intelligently derived than the amount of credit you give.

And the name-calling would not do my parents proud. I'm sure my dad's probably upset that I chose to go this way, but it seemed like what you would understand. I'll try to keep it clean, but sometimes I get angered by things like this and have a hard time expressing my anger with just regular words.

It just gets to me that people would justify stealing and then say that I am part of the problem...or that they're doing nothing wrong. See, I'm not bearing false witness against you or anything like that (I think) and you're stealing.

As for you calling me a dumb f*ck, that's hilarious. I've got a Master's degree and one that's not from University of Phoenix online either.

Maybe if you drove a Prius instead of a car with a Hemi, you could afford to feed your dog properly and legally. Seriously, live within your means or stop doing some of the fun activities in which you're involved. Nobody owes you a hobby and nobody owes you dog food, yet your sense of entitlement seems to be as big as your ego and neither should be all that large.

And if it makes you feel better knowing that I pay more because of you, you would qualify as twisted trash. Ever heard of the concept of _schadenfreude_? You need help if that's what's getting you through your days. I suppose I need to pray for you or something.


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

if petco and pet supply plus wants to leave therer dog treats on floor level 
and they allow dogs/pets into the store 
wouldnt you think there excepting the dogs to eat the treats
i believe it has to do with customer service
but maybe someone as striahgt and narrow like you 
wouldnt understand that

btw to bad the pollotitions dont believe what you do 
maybe my money would go alot further 
but from the start of this country the american way has been the same 
the most for less 
i can afford my hobbies
but i like my money paying for the really important things 
like food for my family 
paying my bills

your big bussiness wet dream 
i beat you call cable and let them know you have basic cable running on 15 tvs in your house instead of the one line they ran

please dont pray for me 
its not gonna help anyone

so keep your little ego (wich seems bigger then mine)
for you are holyer then thou


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

pollotitions???


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

politicians?


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

yea man i dont give a sh*t about spelling 
bush pollotitions


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

Hemi said:


> yea man i dont give a sh*t about spelling
> bush pollotitions


k


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

Hemi makes a great point with the dog treats, and allowing pets into the store.

It is definatly a marketing technique for cat/dog owners to drive them in, and buy more.

ChilDog, "people" like Hemi are not driving up prices on pet supplies. Inflation would be a higher contributing factor. A set of dog bones at most maybe 2-3 bucks for a box I assume is a big chunk of change for Petco on their TAX write off







....or not.

I'm curious what your master's is in. Certainly not pertaining to business; correct?

My gf "surpised" me the other day by purcashing a baby RD. She told them I was putting it in a tank of piranhas and they still sold it to her, but warned her. (yea we got back guys lol)

THEN two nights ago she brough home a Synapsium sp? and a f*cking amazing GT late at night. She has a facs. with cichlids.I want to take them back so bad; but its really not worth my gas, time, etc to pack them up drive there, to get credit for 2 bucks. So far a 1.5" RD is still kickin with no tail.
















But the best part was, they said the more cichlids you get, they will eventually over take the piranhas. (yeah ok). So I told her no more fish, unless they are rosies lol...sometimes.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

It sounds like your tanks are overstocked, he was not going sell you any mre fish for that reason.

He was right.


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

armac said:


> It sounds like your tanks are overstocked, he was not going sell you any mre fish for that reason.
> 
> He was right.:nod:


who's tanks are overstocked?


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

man, my 2.5 inch flowerhorn beat the f*ck out of my entire shoal of Ps. the smallest of whom was 3 inches, the largest around 6 inches.lol. the Ps were never teh same after he escaped into their side of the tank and beat them all up. all he had to do was stare at them through the divider and they'd all flee in fear.lol

i have to admit that i sometimes snag the odd piece of something from the big chain DIY stores like home depot. like pieces for my faucets, rubber rings (why the f*ck should i pay 3 dollars for a 5 cent rubber ring??). only small stuff tho.

ppl who let their pet's feast in stores are fine by me, as i have a very low respect for those stores. like Petcetera...there's this big ugly **** that is the fish manager. i went in one day and all the bettas were in plastic cups with less than an inch of water in them. i said something to her and she tried to bitch me out. i won the arguement...ill just say that much.lol.

next time i go in there's a whole tank of fish...dead. i told her she should clean it up, as they were molding and probably had been dead for 2 days or so...i showed her, and she tried to bitch me out again. i laughed in her face walked off.

the funniest thing ive seen in the bigchain petstores was this guy with a big pitbull. the dog was following him around teh store...then decides to unleash one of the biggest piles of dogshit i've ever seen...right in the middle of the main isle....i burst out laughing. the guy with the dog looked at the dog...then walked on like nothing happened. then the fat **** chick walked by and looked around like she was excecting a ninja to jump out and admit to dropping the logs on the floor. i wa pissing myself laughing.

it's also hilarious when a dog walks past some treats...realizes that he wants some...and just rips open the bag and eats a bunch. the stuff you see in those stores are hilarious.lol


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

acestro said:


> pollotitions???


HAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAA


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

most petco employees dont know sh*t!! they tell you gay stuff like pacus stay 6 inches. BS! and that cichlids cant hybrid. Bigger BS cause they sell blood parrots.


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

I think we all know petco and most lfs employees suck. I don't think he had the right to deny you to buy fish but just move on and buy your feeders elsewhere. Any tactics to harm a store's assets because in your opinion they suck are just childish. If they suck, don't give them your business.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Anyone ever bring in their pet snakes to the stores? I always wanted to, they sell supplies for them. But no snake biscuits


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Wow this truned into one of the stupidest threads Ive ever read.

Hemi- Wake up dude. what you do doesnt do anything except make that sh*t more expensive for the people that actually do pay their own way.
As well it is illegal. If you think that you won't go to jail for stealing something under 2500 bucks your stupider then you make yourself out to be in this thread. 
A misdemenor is still illegal and can land you in jail. Hope if you do get caught your judge dosen't feel like making an example out of you and give you 30 days + community service. That kinda sh*t really looks bad to your employer. You most likely wouldnt have a job after wards.

You might not be such a braggart about what a sh*t stain you are. the value of your opinion sorta drops when you make posts like in here.


----------



## armac (Nov 28, 2002)

gvrayman said:


> It sounds like your tanks are overstocked, he was not going sell you any mre fish for that reason.
> 
> He was right.:nod:


who's tanks are overstocked?
[/quote]

UHHHH the thread starter...............you been on these discussion boards much?


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

armac said:


> It sounds like your tanks are overstocked, he was not going sell you any mre fish for that reason.
> 
> He was right.:nod:


who's tanks are overstocked?
[/quote]

UHHHH the thread starter...............you been on these discussion boards much?








[/quote]
what makes you say my tanks are overstocked??? I never said whats in them








20 gal. community tank has a couple zebra danios, and a guppy breeding pair, and some live plants


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

I think he wouldn't sell you fish because you like fords... It's part of the new "Don't sell fish to people who like fords" movement.. Next they're going to come take your fish and put them in concentration tanks... Very hitler-esk..


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

GT45FD3S said:


> I think he wouldn't sell you fish because you like fords... It's part of the new "Don't sell fish to people who like fords" movement.. Next they're going to come take your fish and put them in concentration tanks... Very hitler-esk..


I dont like fords much anymore.







nice derail btw


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

gvrayman said:


> I think he wouldn't sell you fish because you like fords... It's part of the new "Don't sell fish to people who like fords" movement.. Next they're going to come take your fish and put them in concentration tanks... Very hitler-esk..


I dont like fords much anymore.







nice derail btw








[/quote]

I thought that was a gto in your avatar but wasn't sure... And thanks..


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

GT45FD3S said:


> I think he wouldn't sell you fish because you like fords... It's part of the new "Don't sell fish to people who like fords" movement.. Next they're going to come take your fish and put them in concentration tanks... Very hitler-esk..


I dont like fords much anymore.







nice derail btw








[/quote]

I thought that was a gto in your avatar but wasn't sure... And thanks..








[/quote]
yup, its a GTO, and your welcome


----------



## Hemi (Nov 13, 2005)

BlackSunshine420 said:


> Wow this truned into one of the stupidest threads Ive ever read.
> 
> Hemi- Wake up dude. what you do doesnt do anything except make that sh*t more expensive for the people that actually do pay their own way.
> As well it is illegal. If you think that you won't go to jail for stealing something under 2500 bucks your stupider then you make yourself out to be in this thread.
> ...


i aint getting caught anytime soon 
trust me on this 
people tend to look the other way when i do things 
and if i do get caught 
my lawyer rules


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

lol ,big bad hemmi


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Hemi said:


> Wow this truned into one of the stupidest threads Ive ever read.
> 
> Hemi- Wake up dude. what you do doesnt do anything except make that sh*t more expensive for the people that actually do pay their own way.
> As well it is illegal. If you think that you won't go to jail for stealing something under 2500 bucks your stupider then you make yourself out to be in this thread.
> ...


i aint getting caught anytime soon 
trust me on this 
people tend to look the other way when i do things 
and if i do get caught 
my lawyer rules
[/quote]

Oh well then I guess that excuses everything.


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

Hemi said:


> Wow this truned into one of the stupidest threads Ive ever read.
> 
> Hemi- Wake up dude. what you do doesnt do anything except make that sh*t more expensive for the people that actually do pay their own way.
> As well it is illegal. If you think that you won't go to jail for stealing something under 2500 bucks your stupider then you make yourself out to be in this thread.
> ...


i aint getting caught anytime soon 
trust me on this 
people tend to look the other way when i do things 
and if i do get caught 
my lawyer rules
[/quote]
did you steal that lawyer?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

gvrayman said:


> Wow this truned into one of the stupidest threads Ive ever read.
> 
> Hemi- Wake up dude. what you do doesnt do anything except make that sh*t more expensive for the people that actually do pay their own way.
> As well it is illegal. If you think that you won't go to jail for stealing something under 2500 bucks your stupider then you make yourself out to be in this thread.
> ...


i aint getting caught anytime soon 
trust me on this 
people tend to look the other way when i do things 
and if i do get caught 
my lawyer rules
[/quote]
did you steal that lawyer?








[/quote]

you are a stupid jackass, you dont steal a lawyers services you extort or black mail them


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

nismo driver said:


> Wow this truned into one of the stupidest threads Ive ever read.
> 
> Hemi- Wake up dude. what you do doesnt do anything except make that sh*t more expensive for the people that actually do pay their own way.
> As well it is illegal. If you think that you won't go to jail for stealing something under 2500 bucks your stupider then you make yourself out to be in this thread.
> ...


i aint getting caught anytime soon 
trust me on this 
people tend to look the other way when i do things 
and if i do get caught 
my lawyer rules
[/quote]
did you steal that lawyer?








[/quote]

you are a stupid jackass, you dont steal a lawyers services you extort or black mail them
[/quote]


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Hall of Fame?


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

acestro said:


> Hall of Fame?


nope, and I thought this was about petco, this is kinda off topic


----------



## oscar119 (Nov 26, 2005)

Dude if you're "where the amish thrive" why not just go to thatpetplace?? They'll sell you all the fish you want.


----------



## awfraser (May 13, 2006)

dude petsmart is way btter if you have the option but i might start busting off shots that would heat me up


----------



## Fishnatic (Jun 4, 2006)

I've had a similar experience with The petco in my area. I went in to pick up 50 lg feeders and I noticed that they had some huge fantail goldfish on sale to card members for .99 when the lady started acting funny and asked me what was I planning to do with them, put them in a pond or something. I just looked at her and " or something " now everytime I go in there the same lady never asks any questions she just gives me what I asks for.


----------



## gvrayman (May 12, 2006)

Fishnatic said:


> I've had a similar experience with The petco in my area. I went in to pick up 50 lg feeders and I noticed that they had some huge fantail goldfish on sale to card members for .99 when the lady started acting funny and asked me what was I planning to do with them, put them in a pond or something. I just looked at her and " or something " now everytime I go in there the same lady never asks any questions she just gives me what I asks for.










or something.


----------



## hieuey (Jun 9, 2006)

wow... such a debate... has it reached a conclusion? Don't just tell a story half way. Provide the ending, please!


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

acestro said:


> pollotitions???


----------

